# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer und Bilder zum Trilogie-Finale - Schon jetzt bei uns!



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer und Bilder zum Trilogie-Finale - Schon jetzt bei uns!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer und Bilder zum Trilogie-Finale - Schon jetzt bei uns!


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. November 2014)

Das wird wohl definitiv wieder einen Kinobesuch wert sein. Ich freu mich drauf.  Und schon jetzt auf den Release der BluRay.  Dann wird der Marathon beginnen.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und schon jetzt auf den Release der BluRay.  Dann wird der Marathon beginnen.



Natürlich in den Special Extended Cuts


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Natürlich in den Special Extended Cuts



Selbstverständlich.


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2014)

Wird wieder mein einziger Kinobesuch im ganzen Jahr


----------



## mwd2 (6. November 2014)

Da warte ich lieber auf die extended Version!


----------



## FaronLP (6. November 2014)

Sowas von Gänsehaut bei der Musikuntermalung <3


----------



## MadFox80 (6. November 2014)

Gestern wurde zur Feier des Tages auch Smaug im Flughafen Wellington "unveiled"...absolut fantastisch!
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501119&objectid=11354295
Ihm kommt sogar Dampf aus der Nase


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2014)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Gestern wurde zur Feier des Tages auch Smaug im Flughafen Wellington "unveiled"...absolut fantastisch!
> Smaug unveiled at Wellington airport - Entertainment - NZ Herald News
> Ihm kommt sogar Dampf aus der Nase



So ein ähnlicher Kopf, teilweise unter einem Goldberg versteckt, stand letztes Jahr zum zweiten Teil auch im Sony Center Berlin.


----------



## Chyio (6. November 2014)

ja ist echt gänsehautstimmung bei der musik im hintergrund!


----------



## OptikRec0rds (7. November 2014)

äh wos smaug?


----------



## matrixfehler (7. November 2014)

Richtig, fällt wohl sonst keinem auf...

Wann hat die Geschichte des Hobbits die Wende von "Lass uns den bösen Drachen töten der die Zwerge gekillt hat" zum Massenkrieg gemacht? Irgendwie passt das so überhaupt nicht zu dem, was bisher passiert ist.
Und wo ist Smaug?


----------



## Reaper1706 (7. November 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Richtig, fällt wohl sonst keinem auf...
> 
> Wann hat die Geschichte des Hobbits die Wende von "Lass uns den bösen Drachen töten der die Zwerge gekillt hat" zum Massenkrieg gemacht? Irgendwie passt das so überhaupt nicht zu dem, was bisher passiert ist.
> Und wo ist Smaug?




Wer das Buch gelesen hat weiß, dass Smaug Seestadt angreifen wird. Das wurde ja auch schon am Ende von Teil 2 eingeleitet und man sah es auch schon im Teaser. Smaug wird bei diesem Angriff von Bard getötet. Nach Smaugs Tod gibt es ja quasi nichts mehr, was den Schatz im Erebor bewacht und so wollen jetzt natürlich alle das Gold! Und daher entbrennt die Schlacht der fünf Heere.

Smaug ist also lediglich der Auslöser für die Schlacht und wird daher nicht wirklich lange im Film zu sehen sein. Ist auch gut so, dass der Trailer nicht so viel spoilert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Richtig, fällt wohl sonst keinem auf...
> 
> Wann hat die Geschichte des Hobbits die Wende von "Lass uns den bösen Drachen töten der die Zwerge gekillt hat" zum Massenkrieg gemacht? Irgendwie passt das so überhaupt nicht zu dem, was bisher passiert ist.
> Und wo ist Smaug?



Ich habe in der News doch grob beschrieben, wie es abläuft.
Die Schlacht der fünf Heere ist keine Erfindung von Peter Jackson, sondern kommt so auch im Buch vor.
Beim Angriff des Drachen auf Seestadt, der im letzten Film ja bereits begonnen hat, wird das Vieh von Bard getötet.
Nach dem Tod von Smaug, melden Menschen und Elben ansprüche auf den Schatz an, auf dem die Zwerge nun sitzen.
Thorin will aber nicht teilen und rüstet zur Verteidigung gegen die Armeen der Menschen und Elben.
Erst als eine Armee von Orks und anderen Mordor-Kreaturen angreift, schließen sich die zerstrittenen Völker zusammen.
Die Adler kommen noch hinzu uns wird die Schlacht der fünf Heere.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Richtig, fällt wohl sonst keinem auf...
> 
> Wann hat die Geschichte des Hobbits die Wende von "Lass uns den bösen Drachen töten der die Zwerge gekillt hat" zum Massenkrieg gemacht? Irgendwie passt das so überhaupt nicht zu dem, was bisher passiert ist.
> Und wo ist Smaug?



Lies das Buch.  

Die Schlacht der fünf Heere wird zwar im Buch nicht ganz beschrieben (da das Buch aus Bilbos Sicht geschrieben wurde und er während der Schlacht ohnmächtig wurde), aber die gab so auch tatsächlich im Buch.


----------



## phifi (7. November 2014)

Was sind "Zergen" und "Aldern"?
Kommt Kerrigan mit ihrem Schwarm vorbei? *ugly*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

phifi schrieb:


> Was sind "Zergen" und "Aldern"?



Tippfehler


----------



## Nibelaja (7. November 2014)

Leute... ihr seid echt fies... Setzt doch eine dicke Spoiler Wahrnung vorraus, wenn ihr so etwas wie "Bard töten den Drachen, beim Angriff auf die Stadt" schreibt. -.- 
(meine die Kommentare)


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

Nibelaja schrieb:


> Leute... ihr seid echt fies... Setzt doch eine dicke Spoiler Wahrnung vorraus, wenn ihr so etwas wie "Bard töten den Drachen, beim Angriff auf die Stadt" schreibt. -.-
> (meine die Kommentare)



Oh bitte, also wer da nicht drauf kommt das Smaug von Bard mit dem einem Pfeil den der versteckt hält erschossen wird, sollte lieber weiter RTL oder Michael Bay schauen, denn dann ist wohl der Plot zu kompliziert  
Wenn währe das eher ein Spoiler zu verraten wer sonst noch stirbt in einem 78 Jahre altem Buch das jeder schon vor spätestens 10 Jahren gelessen haben sollte oder den 37 alten Zeichentrickfilm


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

Nibelaja schrieb:


> Leute... ihr seid echt fies... Setzt doch eine dicke Spoiler Wahrnung vorraus, wenn ihr so etwas wie "Bard töten den Drachen, beim Angriff auf die Stadt" schreibt. -.-
> (meine die Kommentare)



Das geht doch bereits aus der Handlung des zweiten Teils hervor.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das geht doch bereits aus der Handlung des zweiten Teils hervor.



Abseits davon sollte man auch bedenken dass der Hobbit mit Smaug auch eher einen Bösewicht hat wo es mehr als Offensichtlich ist das der Bösewicht stirbt
Wie bei Avatar und den meisten anderen Geschichten die auf dem Monomythos aufbauen, wo auch jeder wusste das der Obersöldner am Ende drauf geht.


----------



## Nibelaja (7. November 2014)

Leute, nur weil etwas angedeutet wird, muss es nicht im nächsten Teil genauso eintreten... überraschende Wendung und so...
Ich will ja wirklich nicht spitzfindig werden, aber ich denke der Plot dürfte meinen geistigen Horizont nicht übersteigen... vorallem will ich solche Andeutungen nicht von einem Unbekannten lesen, der "wäre" mit h schreibt, aber danke für das Verständnis


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

Es gibt feine Andeutungen und es gibt den Holzhammer
Bioshock ist ein fall für die Andeutungen, Der Hobbit allerdings, nun ja: *plonk*


----------



## S0l4ris451 (11. Dezember 2014)

Tolkien würde sich im Grabe umdrehen! Endlich ist Schluss mit dem Nonsense! LG


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Tolkien würde sich im Grabe umdrehen! Endlich ist Schluss mit dem Nonsense! LG



Endlich schluss mit den Nonsens-Kommentare die keine Lust haben Nachzudenken oder sich mit dem Buch zu beschäftigen?
Yay \o/ -.-

Ich weiß nicht, bist du zufällig Freier Kinokritiker? Du erinnerst mich an den Schwachsinn den der "Kritiker" in der Tageszeitung verzapft hat, als der meinte den Film niedermachen zu können, weil das ja nur ein Kinder Büchlein sei, nur das jeder der mal das Buch in der Hand hatte weiß, dass das mit 300 Seiten kein Büchlein mehr ist und vorallem auch einiges Weglässt.
Oder auch so einen dezenten Punkt vergessen: Buch =! Film
Viel Spaß beim Versuch entweder eine Kampfszene im Buch Spannend niederzuschreiben oder eine Werkgetreue Kampfszene auf Film zu bannen


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Versuch entweder eine Kampfszene im Buch Spannend niederzuschreiben [...]




Wo wäre da jetzt das Problem, eine spannende Kampfszene niederzuschreiben?


----------



## Worrel (11. Dezember 2014)

Nibelaja schrieb:


> Leute... ihr seid echt fies... Setzt doch eine dicke Spoiler Wahrnung vorraus, wenn ihr so etwas wie "Bard töten den Drachen, beim Angriff auf die Stadt" schreibt. -.-
> (meine die Kommentare)


Es gibt einige Spoiler, die nicht aus den bisherigen Filmen hervorgehen, aber bei dem Bohei, was um den schwarzen Drachenpfeil, Bard und die Abschußvorrichtung gemacht wird, gehört das sicher nicht zu den überraschenden Handlungsverläufen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wo wäre da jetzt das Problem, eine spannende Kampfszene niederzuschreiben?



du kannst das nicht so in dem Detail niederschreiben wie man das so zeigt ohne Langweilig zu werden


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> du kannst das nicht so in dem Detail niederschreiben wie man das so zeigt ohne Langweilig zu werden



Da behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das Gegenteil - Bernard Cornwell beschreibt die Kampfszenen in seinen historischen Romanen mit sehr vielen Details, ohne dabei langweilig zu werden.
Im Gegenteil - diese Kampfszenen sind sogar sehr spannend zu lesen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das Gegenteil - Bernard Cornwell beschreibt die Kampfszenen in seinen historischen Romanen mit sehr vielen Details, ohne dabei langweilig zu werden.
> Im Gegenteil - diese Kampfszenen sind sogar sehr spannend zu lesen.



ja, nur nicht wenn man ein Englisch Professor ist 
Okay, um das zu Spezifizieren: Tolkien hat die Kampfszenen nunmal nicht so spannend nieder geschrieben, das eine 1:1 Umsetzung sonderlich toll geworden wäre, vorallem weil die Schlacht der Fünf Heere nichtmal im Buch statt findet weil Bilbo ausgeknocked wird
Spoiler: Bilbo nimmt nicht an der Schlacht teil


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Was hat das jetzt mit nem Englischprofessor zu tun?
Oder meinst du die historischen Fakten?

Wenns spezifisch um den Hobbit geht, ist mir schon klar, dass sich der Film vom Buch unterscheiden wird - auch bei der Schlacht.
Nur hat eben dein voriger Post so geklungen, als würdest du es generell nicht als möglich erachten, Kampfszenen spannend niederzuschreiben - und das ist Cornwell meiner Meinung nach eben schon sehr gut gelungen.

edit:
Ah, du meintest mit dem Prof den Tolkien?


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit nem Englischprofessor zu tun?
> Oder meinst du die historischen Fakten?
> 
> Wenns spezifisch um den Hobbit geht, ist mir schon klar, dass sich der Film vom Buch unterscheiden wird - auch bei der Schlacht.
> Nur hat eben dein voriger Post so geklungen, als würdest du es generell nicht als möglich erachten, Kampfszenen spannend niederzuschreiben - und das ist Cornwell meiner Meinung nach eben schon sehr gut gelungen.



weil Tolkien ein Englisch Professor war
Und ja, weil das vorher zu allgemein war, hab ich das nun besser spezifiziert, man kann solche Szenen vielleicht gut schreiben, meistens ist es aber nicht unbedingt der Fall und Tolkien hat es in der Form wie es in einem Film gut aussieht auch nicht wirklich getan


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hehe .. ich glaube, Tolkien hatte beim Schreiben auch nicht wirklich im Hinterkopf, dass seine Bücher vlt. einmal verfilmt werden könnten 

btw - hab noch nen edit reingefuchst wegen dem Prof


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, bist du zufällig Freier Kinokritiker? Du erinnerst mich an den Schwachsinn den der "Kritiker" in der Tageszeitung verzapft hat..



Das erinnert mich an den Artikel/Essay über den Hobbit und Fantasy allgemein, den ich heut morgen auf Spiegel online gelesen habe. Selten so ein Schrott gelesen und sowas wird dann auch noch veröffentlicht


----------



## S0l4ris451 (11. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Endlich schluss mit den Nonsens-Kommentare die keine Lust haben Nachzudenken oder sich mit dem Buch zu beschäftigen?
> Yay \o/ -.-
> 
> Tut leid aber ich konnte mit dem Ersten Teil schon wenig anfangen. Und natürlich hab ich das Buch gelesen sowie Herr der Ringe und das Silmarillion. Zu faul zum Nachdenken bin ich eigentlich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich nur zu kritisch. Wollt niemanden auf die Füße treten, nur ein bissi provozieren  Bin eben ein Verfechter des Nischenprogramms B-)
> lg


----------



## Worrel (11. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Wollt ... nur ein bissi provozieren


Dabei darf man aber auch ruhig Argumente verwenden.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (11. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dabei darf man aber auch ruhig Argumente verwenden.


Könnte man aber nachdem ich den ersten Teil schon nicht leiden konnte und dann das Zwerg des Gemetzels | Telepolis gelesen habe...naja. Meine Meinung: ein Effektfeuerwerk ohne Seele. Aber bitte jeder mag eben was anderes...Natürlich könnte man sagen ich habe den Film noch gar nicht gesehen, nur kenn ich mich zu gut um zu wissen das mir sowas nicht gefällt. Mir hat Der Herr der Ringe einfach besser gefallen weil da denk ich mal mehr Handarbeit drinsteckte, z.b. die Überflutung Isengarts, das waren alles Miniaturmodelle und sowas kommt für mich immer glaubhafter rüber.
Anstatt dieser lächerlichen Szene beim Hobbit Teil Eins, Radagast auf Shrooms Hallo wie gehts euch? Mit dem lächerlichen Schlitten der von Hasen gezogen wird  Leider ist das heutzutage so umso teurer ein Film umso mehr Besucherzahlen, Quantität vor Qualität, vielleicht passiert diese Vereinheitlichung auch grad in anderen Teilen der Gesellschaft bzw. Kultur!?


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Mir hat Der Herr der Ringe einfach besser gefallen weil da denk ich mal mehr Handarbeit drinsteckte, z.b. die Überflutung Isengarts, das waren alles Miniaturmodelle und sowas kommt für mich immer glaubhafter rüber.



Ich stimme dir insofern zu, dass es in allen drei Hobbit-Filmen oftmals CGI-Effekte gibt, die unplatziert wirken und die man vllt hätte vermeiden sollen. 
Handarbeit steckt allerdings immer noch extrem viel drin. Das kann ich dir glaubhaft versichern, da ich die kompletten Extended-Versionen von Teil 1 und 2 gesehen habe   Auch beim Hobbit wird mit jede Menge Liebe zum Detail gearbeitet und auch hier bleibt man Tolkien insgesamt sehr treu.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Artikel/Essay über den Hobbit und Fantasy allgemein, den ich heut morgen auf Spiegel online gelesen habe. Selten so ein Schrott gelesen und sowas wird dann auch noch veröffentlicht


SPON ist qualitativ leider kaum noch von Bild zu unterscheiden, aber manchmal unterbieten sie sich sogar noch selbst.
Danke für den Link, der hanebüchene Schwachsinn dürfte mein Artikel des Jahres auf der Negativskala werden.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> SPON ist qualitativ leider kaum noch von Bild zu unterscheiden, aber manchmal unterbieten sie sich sogar noch selbst.
> Danke für den Link, der hanebüchene Schwachsinn dürfte mein Artikel des Jahres auf der Negativskala werden.



Ich würde lieber eine klingonische Übersetzung vom Herrn der Ringe rückwärts lesen als ein zweites mal diesen Artikel.
Der Autor muss einen so gewaltigen Stock im Arsch haben, dagegen dürfte Gandalfs Zauberstab wie ein Zahnstocher wirken.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

Naja, SpOn ist nicht ohne Grund nicht auf der Whitelist
Und nja, ich weiß nicht, ich konnte mit deren Filmkritiken noch nie was anfangen weil die Lausige Beobachter sind und wenn ein Kritiker offensichtliches Falsch versteht oder ignoriert, dann ist er Falsch dort.
Aber ich weiß nicht, beim Hobbit kommts mir aber auch irgendwie vor, das einige einfach den Hatetrain fahren bzw. befeuern, wie wenn andere einem Spiel eine schlechte Note geben weil Leute es schon vorher nicht mögen wollten


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich werd mir die dvd/bluray von hobbit 3 dann in der videothek ausleihen 

Das Gute an Herr der ringe war ich habe dadurch angefangen den 3 teiligen roman und den hobbit zu lesen

Es gab ja schon bei hobbit teil 1 stimmen die sagten das 2 filme genug wären  

und anders als bei herr der ringe ist die hobbit verfilmung okay aber nicht so gut wie hdr 

aber wie sagte frodo schon zum ende von rückkehr des königs es ist viel platz für weitere abenteuer aber meine ist hier abgeschlossen

wenn genug geld zu den tolkien erben fliesst werden die noch das silmarion verfilmen


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Könnte man aber nachdem ich den ersten Teil schon nicht leiden konnte und dann das Zwerg des Gemetzels | Telepolis gelesen habe...naja. Meine Meinung: ein Effektfeuerwerk ohne Seele.


Jemanden, der mit Fantasy nichts anfangen kann, eine Filmkritik über die Hobbit Filme schreiben zu lassen, ist schon irgendwie ...



> Aber bitte jeder mag eben was anderes...


Eben. Aber da sollte man als objektiver Kritiker drüberstehen und den Film nicht verreißen, und ihm quasi ankreiden, daß er ein Fantasy Film und alleine deshalb schon schlecht ist.



> Natürlich könnte man sagen ich habe den Film noch gar nicht gesehen, nur kenn ich mich zu gut um zu wissen das mir sowas nicht gefällt.


Aber deswegen ist er ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2014)

in anbetracht dessen das ich grade aus dem Film komme:

Also ich weiß nicht, irgendwie glaube ich wirklich das viele für so komische Anti-Hipster geschrieben wurden, wie so manche EA Wertungen, also für Leute die sich nicht interessieren wie der Film ist sondern ihre Meinung bestätigt haben wollen
Außerdem ja, schön wenn man Fantasy nicht mag, aber das wird dann in der Schule mit dem Vermerk Thema Verfehlt abgelehnt, da kannste auch die Republikaner nach so dingen wie Krankenversicherung fragen.

Und Wenn man mal die Seelenlose Effektgewitter Naturkonstante Michael Bay nimmt, dann ist der Hobbit schon Arthaus
Er ist zwar bei weitem nicht so super wie die anderen oder die Rückkehr des Königs, aber weit enmtfernt von schlecht.
Alleine man muss sagen: Der Film schreit wie die Rückkehr des Königs nach eines SEE, grade weil das Ende wie bei HdR irgendwie zu hurtig war


----------

